# API Skyhook lag bolt tree steps



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a set of 12 steps I want to sell but have no idea what price to ask. API no longer offers these lite weight (aluminum) removable steps and I would like to offer them at a reasonable / fair price. I could not find any available information on the internet. Can anyone suggest a information source or suggest a price range?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

A past listing on eBay had 8 bolts with no steps sell for 27 dollars. If you have an eBay account I would list them for .99 cents with free shipping. You might be surprised what they fetch. They are a hard item to find. There is someone out there that probably want 12 pretty bad.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Flathead76 said:


> A past listing on eBay had 8 bolts with no steps sell for 27 dollars. If you have an eBay account I would list them for .99 cents with free shipping. You might be surprised what they fetch. They are a hard item to find. There is someone out there that probably want 12 pretty bad.


I found a new manufacturer on the Net and the price on these is unreal. $18 for a single step or $83 for a set of six. I'll have to find a friend that has a buy/sell account on Ebay to offer my set of twelve. I had six stands set with these and never had a problem with someone else in my stand.


----------



## pipefitter42 (Nov 30, 2013)

http://bearclawtreesteps.com/purchase bearclaws.html 

Same thing. Yes, they are pricey


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

I sold a set of 4 a couple years ago and got a good price for them. There are guys out there who are looking for them.


----------



## Kenny stillwell (Nov 30, 2016)

Shortdrift I have been looking for some of these steps very interested if you shoot me an email at [email protected] with price ect.


----------

